# what was your criteria when you bought your last Garden tractor



## guest

So when you bought your last garden tractor what were the driving forces or reasons for buying it? 


Was it price? 
color?
Brand? 
model? 
Dealership? 
brand loyalty?
Motor Manufacturer?



Me, i was deciding betreen a Deere GT245 and a simplicity prestige. 

At the time, I'd never seen a simplicity but had heard and read of their reputation.  

I had always always wanted a deere... 

In the end i picked the simplicity.. 

My reasons:
1. The Simples motor was made in US. The motor was a kohler, the 245 deeres all came with kawasaki motors - Now there is nothing wrong with a kawasaki motor.. they may even be better than a kohler.. The dealer had told me deere had been using them since 1985. But i wanted a US made motor.. kawasaki may be assembled in the US,maybe even made in the US.. But the name does not sound like the US.. for me, that was a big deciding factor as to why i went with the simple. 

on a comparison: The prestige vs the 245 had the prestige a little bigger, and metal hood, and bigger gas tank and tranny K71 vs K66 (I think) 

Another factor, the Deere dealer really did not want to deal with me too much.. big money for a tractor and they nickel and dimed me on a potential trade. 

So my main criteria was 
1. Made in US
2. quality of the machine - still sure the 245 is a great great machine

The added benefits were the locking diff and ACT...

Striping was an afterthought.... 

as a followup question... Are you HAPPY with your choice???


----------



## bontai Joe

In 1979 I was looking for a garden tractor that I could start a lawn maintenance business with. I looked at Cub, Simplicity, Case, Deere, Massey Ferguson (Snapper), Wheelhorse and a 4 wheel Gravely. I bought the one that had the controls laid out comfortably and decent leg room with a spring mounted seat, the Deere 316. Several of the other models also had K-series Kohlers and all but the Gravely were hydrostatic, but I knew I was gonna be sitting on it for a lot of hours per week. I still have it, so it was apparently a good choice.


----------



## Argee

Purchased my Craftsman GT after owning a couple of Case 446's that I was constantly repairing (sound familiar Paul)....While it didn't have the hydraulics like the Case, I liked the simplicity of the unit....No hydraulic pumps to wear out, no differentials to break....Changing a clutch means replacing a belt...I'm happy with my decision...gives me more time to play "on" the tractor rather than work "on" the tractor.


----------



## luckycharms

Got the Scotts GT since I knew it was made by JD and had a super price and warranty on it. Plus I knew that loyal JD dealers/service depts. would be able to work on it. Like the color, style, power and reliability of the unit. 

-LC
:lucky:


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Purchased my Craftsman GT after owning a couple of Case 446's that I was constantly repairing (sound familiar Paul)....While it didn't have the hydraulics like the Case, I liked the simplicity of the unit....No hydraulic pumps to wear out, no differentials to break....Changing a clutch means replacing a belt...I'm happy with my decision...gives me more time to play "on" the tractor rather than work "on" the tractor. *



Ya, but there is something about REAL tough, and REAL overbuilt that I realy like about them.  



I have to say that is why I got my Ingersolls. I was shopping for an old JD318 when I was shopping for my first tractor when I got my land. The prices were out of this world. Cheapest I found was $2500, and it was BEAT!! Well happand to run across a used Ingersoll 3016, and I was SO impressed by the toughness, and overbuilt nature of it. Did not buy that one, but added another brand to my shopping list. Ran across my 444 for a nice price, and the rest is history. Would realy like to get a newer one. Give ME the chance to put the 20 years of fathfull service to use, and THEN spend the time fixing it up.


----------



## memmurphy

I looked around the neighborhood at what the others were using. What troubles they were having and the quality of cut. My neighbor had a Deere LT 155 for a couple of trouble free years that I really liked. I was concerned about parts availability in the long run after running into trouble finding deck parts for my Jacobsen, but it was 30 years old. I had my eye on the Deere anyway for several years from the time I looked at it while purchasing our Toro Super Recycler. Having multiple independent local dealers for parts and service was probably the biggest deciding factor. Since I was planning on keeping it for many years, price was not really a consideration as I wanted something that was a little overbuilt for my needs.

Mark
John Deere LT150H
15 HP. Kohler Single
38" Tricycler Deck w/ Mulch Kit


----------



## Chipmaker

I looked long and hard. My criteria was not all that complicated.
It simply involved color ..........as long as it was green with yellow and had 4 black tires with the name John Deere on it, it was for me! Pretty simple choice in all reality.

This color selection was based on past years of experieince and association with these colors............

We have a local private school here. Its in Montgomery, and its colors are green and yellow........folks often refer to it as the John Deere Academy............which is quite ironic, as there is not a hint of 4H or any agriculture courses taught there, and 99% of its students and faculty would argue that eggs come from a supermarket.


----------



## treed

I try the department store type, the AYP's. They were inferior in design, inferior in quality, and inferior in durability. My lawn tractor of choice now is John Deere. It is complete opposite of the beforementioned AYP. I now own three Deeres, a '66 110, a '78 214 and a '85 112L. All can outperform the AYPs and MTD's at the department stores.


----------



## lb59

When I got my first tractor a new 1966 Bolens 850 the only brands I'd seen or heard of were Wheel Horse and John Deer.
I knew I didn't want one of them.
I had never heard of Bolens but was driving around the area and saw them at a dealer stopped in & made a deal on the tractor 38'' belly mower 48'' front blade and rear tiller all for $993.oo.
Wouldn't you love to be able to buy a new set up like this today for that kind of money?
Little did I know that I would still have this tractor and implements 40 years later or imagine how much work I would get out of this rig during this time.


----------



## Fordfarm

When My 1988 MTD was near death last year (finally) I traded it it in on a JD stx38 (yellow deck). Went from an 18hp down to a 12hp, but it was all I could afford (traded +$50). Wish it was bigger, but it's just not in the budget! It works good, but is WAY under powered for what I need!


----------



## fouracres

Our aging 10 year old 16/46 Sabre made me look for power-steering/hydraulic implement lift and a 54" deck. The 23/54 Prestige had all we wanted with diff lock to boot.

I looked at the JD GXs and X Series, Kubota, TORO 5xx, CC 3xxx and found the best value for the money to be the Prestige.


----------



## Chris

Great to see you again, 4acres! Welcome home.

:tractorsm


----------



## *JOKER*

Well, I know I didn't want a manual tranny and that meant buying one used (for reasons of cost). That also meant buying a make model and year that had te best reviews. I wanted a Simp because I quicky noticed NONE of the reviews of owners ever suggested they would buy anything else, but Simplicity is not a brand that is easily come by. 

I actually looked at an older IH Cub and a Bolens first. They were okay, but a bit rough for the asking price, if you ask me. Albany Bob was a big help in helping me recognize a good deal in a Simp (thanks Bob). Now I've got one and I'm really happy when I get to use her. My only problem is that I've been deployed for most of the mowing season in the past two years and don't get the seat time I'd like. Perhaps next year.


----------



## Archdean

Nice to see you post again, this thread is over two years old!! Please repost your exalted findings at a new thread in the Simplicity section!! I'd enjoy reading it....


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome back Joker! Sorry to hear about being deployed so much. Been there and done that for 21 years myself. Thanks for your service to our nation and standing for all of us. Are you Navy?


----------



## chrpmaster

Good to see you again Joker!

What model Simplicity did you buy? I had one several years ago and really liked it. Always a struggle to get enough seat time.

Andy


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

nothin runs like a deere till it breaks, GO SIMPLICITY


----------



## saldana17

*Poll*

I used a Simplicity Broadmoor 1600 at work. 
The following year my Cub Cadet was history and i owned a 1600 with foot controls. 
Cuts a beautiful lawn. 
The JD dealer dropped off a 18 horse liquid cooled and I bought the Simplicity. Nicer lawn and shorter turn.
brad


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

I agree saldana17 i bet it looks good where you live, door county is beautiful we go there every year and my aunt just bought a condo out there


----------



## lb59

Three weeks ago Today I replaced my CC GT2554 with a new Kubota BX1500.

Why Ya Ask

Cause I wanted
Diesel engine 
4wd
power steering 
3 point hitch 
rear pto
ROPS
full hydraulics

At the same time I replaced my 2 old Bolens 850 tractors 
that had a front blade on 1 and a rear tiller on the other 1.
I Replaced them with a used Kubota BX1500 with a new front blade and a new tiller on it.

Why did I do that ya say

Cause I wanted
Diesel engine = was tired of keeping both gasoline and diesel on hand. Then too it helps justify setting up a tank for delivery of off road lest costly diesel.
4wd = better traction to handle the blade and tiller.
power steering = got tired of arm wrestling manual steering.
3 point hitch 
rear PTO 
ROPS
full hydraulics = getting to old to fight lifting the rather heavy front blade and tiller with a manual lift set up.


----------



## Jetblack1525

When i was looking for a tractor for snowblowing i looked at deeres and craftsman and cub cadets. I finally picked out a troy-buit GTX20. Kohler 20hp V-twin engine, wide 48in, 3ft high, 1.5-2ft deep. Shaft drive, high:low tranny, hydraulic lift. Much better than any others i had looked at. you really couldnt ask for more. P.S. power steering.


----------



## charlieparrish

I bought another Simplicity simply because my sister would not give me my old 7117 back. I bought the 7117 along with a tiller for it in 1978 to mow 1 &1/2 acres and till a large garden. When I moved in 1988 to a place with a much smaller yard I gave it to my sister and brother-in-law. They are still mowing two acres with it. In 2004 I moved to my present place with a much larger yard and garden. As stated previously they wouldn't part with the old 7117 so I bought a Prestige. They did give me the tiller back as they didn't use it. Bought a kit from Simplicity to convert it so it would work on the Prestige. Given that the 7117 is 31 years old and still mowing 2 acres and I'm 65, I have probably bought my last mower. The old JD's were excellent lawn tractors but today nothing beats the Simplicity in my book.


----------



## k1burner

I bought a Ferris with a 52" deck its not a garden tractor but it mows the 2+ acres in a heartbeat. Does not do much for the snow though, I guess my Oliver 77 will have to saffice...... I have had no problems with the Ferris other than sticker shock at the gas pump, 9.5 Gallons when its empty, only fill it a couple times a year.


----------



## Fordfarm

When I FINALLY got the cash to buy a NEW lawn mower, I had the following items I would NOT hedge on -

Low enough cost for me to afford (under $2000)
At least a 20HP engine
A Backup PTO Disengage that was easy to get rid of
At LEAST 48" cut
Cast Iron axle
NOT GREEN

The last one was the most important, but most of the others mutually excluded it anyway, especially the first one.


----------



## junkpile

The last machine I bought was simply because it used and needed the 16hp Briggs engine I had sitting in the garage. 
I trash picked a great running Briggs 16hp cast iron motor and needed a good cheap tractor to match. A $50 Simplicity 7116 Hydrostatic just happened to be a good match.


----------



## Live Oak

junkpile said:


> The last machine I bought was simply because it used and needed the 16hp Briggs engine I had sitting in the garage.
> I trash picked a great running Briggs 16hp cast iron motor and needed a good cheap tractor to match. A $50 Simplicity 7116 Hydrostatic just happened to be a good match.


Can't beat that price and opportunity with a stick. That is my kinda priced tractor!


----------



## Bertman

I looked at alot of them and went up to a New Holland 1030. I got a dealer 3 miles away. If anything goes wrong I call and leave it outside the shed and its fixed fast.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

bontai Joe said:


> In 1979 I was looking for a garden tractor that I could start a lawn maintenance business with. I looked at Cub, Simplicity, Case, Deere, Massey Ferguson (Snapper), Wheelhorse and a 4 wheel Gravely. I bought the one that had the controls laid out comfortably and decent leg room with a spring mounted seat, the Deere 316. Several of the other models also had K-series Kohlers and all but the Gravely were hydrostatic, but I knew I was gonna be sitting on it for a lot of hours per week. I still have it, so it was apparently a good choice.


I have a 1983 John Deere 316 and it has been the most bullet proof mower I've ever seen!


----------



## CRussell

My first tractor was a late 60's Sears Suburban 10 with a homemade front blade. Then I ran acrossed a second one of a different year but also with a cast iron Tech. HH10 motor. The first became a parts tractor. Then I got the chance to get a 1969 Wheelhorse Raider 12, the tractor I wanted in the firat place, and jumped at it. It was free from a friend of my brothers and came with a 42"deck, front plow, and a 36" belly blade. It had sat for several years and took a complete carb rebuild to get it running. Istill have it and it is waiting for it's first engine rebuild. Then I got my hands on a Cub Cadet 1250 basket case. I paid to much fot it put [ut too much money into for its condition but it has been a major workhorse and very depenable since getting it running. I also still have it too. Now I have just aquired a Simplicity Soveriegn 18 that is I think from 1995, the model nuber sticker is gone. When I got it it needed a ign switch and a curcuit breaker. so far it has been a great machine and I know from the past it will last me along time. As you can see I'm not stuck on any brand, but other than a couple of box store junkers I did not mention I try for a will built machine. Even a worn out quality brand is better than a new inferior tractor. Some where in those tractor I had a Simplicty Broadmoor 717 and I've kicked myself for getting rid of it thats why I jumped on the chance for the Soveriegn.
I will one add a Deere to my collection!


----------



## dangeroustoys56

I really have no preference as to what i get- if its cheep- i buy it- i dont really care to buy a top line high dollar , expensive replacement parts machine when my tractors do the same job for tons less . 

My 2 GT craftsmans ( only GT's i have actually) - i bot mainly for thier cheepness ( $75 each) , but they needed a ton of work for that cost. I figured someday for resale value out weighed the work i needed to do to them ( im keeping them for now tho) - rebuilding the whole tractor , adding a front plow blade and rear sleeve hitch would make it worth a whole lot more then i bot it for when it comes down to it.


----------



## Mickey

Boy, this is an old one.

I bought a new machine about 5 yrs ago. Was an insurance replacement. Anything I wanted up to $7k.

Looked at then current JD's to replace the JD318. Also looked at the Cubs. Both local dealers. Seem to recall also looked at several other brands.

Being an old M.E. I tend to look below the surface beauty. Didn't take long to see the Cub 3xxx series line was a lot beefier than the eq JD. Weight for tractor alone was ~ 75# heaver on the Cub. Cast iron rear axle, larger dia steering linkage as well as mower mounting components. Could see all moving linkage parts came with either oilite or poly bushings. No metal to metal components rubbing. Went with the HD mower available on my model. Couldn't use anything larger than 48" model due to some tight spaces. This 48" mower tips the scale @ 265#, has tapered roller bearings on the spindles, a doz grease fittings on the deck, shaft drive, adj height caster front wheels and adj full width roller at the back.

Cub wasn't as nicely finished as the JD but that doesn't get the job done. So far I had the solenoid for the PTO stick a few times when new and looks like starter solenoid is starting to go. Price on the Cub was almost $2k lower than the JD.

Firsts tried the tractor and mower with std mower. Had some very tall grass, ~18", that needed cutting. Std mower couldn't handle it. the HD model did the job without any complaints.

No regrets.


----------



## jsohn

My main concern was was it made in America. I hate cheesy import tractors. Older tractors are much better in my book as well.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

I agree with you jsohn- none of my old tractors say 'made in china' on them - they say 'made with pride in the USA' .

Nearly every small engine today is made overseas - including briggs and stratton - all my motors are USA made, all 'splash' type motors and range from 7 years old to 40 years old - and yes those 40 year old motors still run and are original ( no internal work ever done) - cant say that for anything made today.


----------



## jsohn

Older stuff was built to last. When older stuff does break, it is also made to fix easily. Newer stuff is cheesy and when it does break, it is a pain to fix, usually costing large amounts of money.


----------



## CRussell

All of my tractors were "MADE IN USA" even my "Big Box Store" tractor. But I agree older is better
"FLAT HEADS FOREVER!!!"


----------



## grnspot110

I was looking for a "big beast" John Deere to add to my JD collection, for use & for shows. Found the 83-420 about 120 miles from home on CL, need some work, but a good price! ~~ grnspot110


----------



## CRussell

Great find grnspot110! That 2nd pic looks like its ready for action!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

grnspot110 said:


> I was looking for a "big beast" John Deere to add to my JD collection, for use & for shows. Found the 83-420 about 120 miles from home on CL, need some work, but a good price! ~~ grnspot110


Lucky dog grnspot! You only happen to have the topola of the JD line for that time period! Nicely done buddy! Thing looks freakin' mint!


----------



## dangeroustoys56

My 90's GT6000 was the top expensive model for its year - like the caddy of craftsmans- has all the bells n whistles, electric deck lift and 20HP onan. Too bad the PO beat the crud out of it , its been a parts tractor for my 86 GTII ( which was in worse shape to begin with, but it ran, unlike the the GT6000).

I agree with you CRussell - flatheads are a great motor, almost all my briggs are old skool flatheads, with a few OHV's- never had any issues with my old motors. 

Newer motors are made so cheep, designed to run so lean- thats why they dont seem to last more then a few years and self destruct so easily.


----------



## grnspot110

Because I *wanted* it! Actually I only go green, wouldn't want anything else, or the new ones. ~~ grnspot


----------



## rsmith335

I bought a 1951 Ford 8N w/ 1500 hours on it and I never owed a dime on it, other than trading cash for the key. I hate payments. I now have $ 3,700.00 in it and equipment ( Tractor, 5 foot finish mower turf tires and new rear rims )


----------



## Carl in CT

This is going to be a long review but I hope it helps others looking for a new tractor.

I purchased a Toro/Wheelhorse 267-H back in 1997 and regretted it often. It is actually a very nice tractor, mows well but the problem is the Kohler Command motor, nothing but trouble as soon as it was out of warranty. My dad had a mid 1980's Cub Cadet (early MTD) which was bad overall and also had trouble with the Kohler Command motor. Both were maintained well, they are just not high quality motors. Most dealers and mechanics I speak with now agree that Kohler has more problems than any other major motor manufacturer, even with it's top of the line Command series. I'm going to fix it one more time then sell the tractor.

So, after 14 years with the Toro I decided to get a new tractor. Cub Cadets were out because I have heard bad things about their shaft drive using gears with rubber parts instead of old school u-joints, causing expensive repairs, better off with a belt drive in a hydro transmission. Also, Cubs use Kohler motors almost exclusively and I am done wiith Kohler. Box store tractors won't cut it for me because I am a big guy with a big, hilly yard and I need a very rugged tractor. I used an almost new box store mower I was given when my Toro's Kohler motor was down and I had no money to fix it. I was grateful but it lasted only two years before the transmission was completely shot and the deck was falling apart. Two years out of a $1,800 tractor is not a good return at $900 per year. I'm not bashing the less expensive tractors, they just won't work for me and my yard. My dad has a Home Depot John Deere now and it's perfect for him, average size guy with smaller lawn and no hills.

That left me with new or used John Deere and Simplicity. I found a couple of good used Simplicities but they were snapped up before I even got a chance to see them. With the used Deeres people were asking almost new prices for tractors with 500-1000 hours on them so that didn't make sense. The new John Deeres run the Kawasaki motors in everything above the box store "D" models and I know from past experience that the Kawasakis are almost bullet proof. I was looking at the X320 but there is a lot of plastic on the Deere's and they seemed good but not great for the money they are asking. I decided on a Simplicity Broadmoor with 52" deck and 22hp B&S Vangaurd commercial quality motor. 

Before I ordered the Broadmoor I found another dealer that had two new 2010 Simplicity Conquests leftover, both with 50" decks and 23hp Vangaurd motors. One was 4wd with power steering but I went with the 2wd regular steering for budget sake ($1,200 less). It has traction control and differential lock which is great on my hills and I like the all metal hood, very heavy duty, well built tractor. It was a few hundred more than the 2011 Broadmoor would have been but it's worth it for the step up. It was also more than the Deere x320 but Simplicity had 1.9% financing for 60 months where Deere had 4.9 for 48 months so my savings in finance charges makes the Simplicity a few dollars cheaper in the long run. The 2011 Conquests are not offered with the Vangaurd motor anymore. They have either the Kohler Courage (no thanks, even worse then the Command) or the Briggs Pro with electronic fuel management. Not sure about the Briggs pro, not willing to be the guinea pig with that. I am very impressed with the Simplicity so far, I look forward to mowing my lawn again! Here is a pic with the new Simplicity Conquest on the flat part of my yard.


----------



## jhngardner367

Clarification: Briggs engines are NOT made overseas. They are cast,milled and built in the USA. Some replacement PARTS are foreign-made(Canada/Mexico),but I was factory-trained in MILWAUKEE,and watched them being built,from small,to large.


----------



## Thomas

My wife.:dazed:


----------



## farmertim

Requiremnets-----wheels, motor that ran and a deck that cut.
When I bought it I knew nothing about mowers, I still need to discover more about mine. it seems like i know all about all of you guys toys than I know about my own mower.

I hope only time will fix that and not necessity to repair!!!
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## Mickey

Hope your Simplicity gives you many yrs of good service. Sorry about the Kohlers. If I understand your concern over the trans connection on the Cubs, if these are the type coupling I think you are describing, they are very common coupling and intended to address minor alignment issues and not for large angle misalignments or changing angles under use. Neither of these items come into play in this application. Corvettes use a rubber coupling in their drive line.

I've had my Cub for 8 yrs with no real problems. Did need to replace the starter solenoid this spring and have never given any thought to the shaft coupling between the engine and trans. I admit to being biased but I've never had and will never have a belt coupled GT.

This was the kind of coupling I was thinking about.

http://www.directindustry.com/prod/...le-couplings-shaft-couplings-69450-559265.htm


----------



## tcreeley

I used to have a 12 hp bolens that I beat on with work. The differential went and I replaced it. When that went (motor still running) I bought a Craftsman GT 25 hp manual. All was good until I hung up or something and the easy drain oil hose they had on it dripped all of the oil out. I lost the engine and ordered another new one. Works great year round- but with arthritis in my hip I can't sit on it unless I do it side-saddle style. The lawn looks terrible now and I am always late with maintenance because it is painful to use. Last winter I bought my NH TC 30 and I can drive that w/o any pain, shift and everything. I spent more time bush hogging than cutting my lawn. Thinking of a used zero turn for this summer. My wife likes the Craftsman for pulling the little trailer filled with manure from the stalls.


----------



## 546cowboy

Well the reason I have 4 Simplicity's is the deals I got on them. I am a Wheel Horse guy by choice for many reasons. They are easiest to work on and built tough. The Simplicity's were deals too good to pass on. I have a 1999 Landlord DLX that has everthing you could want but a 3 point. I have three more that cost me nothing to get but the gas money to go get them. They are good mowers but they are more complicated to work on and the drive systems are tougher to repair on the older ones. Parts are not a problem execpt for prices from dealers. There are a lot of collectors out there though.


----------



## skunkhome

Had to be an AC.


----------



## packrat

First off, I have to say I never have and probably never will buy anything brand new.

Every machine I've bought so far has been just because I got a deal on it at the time, but I have to say my favorites so far have been the AC/Simplicity machines in the 70's and 80's. 
So far, nearly every machine I've gotten has been nearly free, or for basically scrap weight, but so far every AC/Simp. machine is a keeper. The older Bolens large frames run a close second.


----------



## Youngre911

packrat said:


> First off, I have to say I never have and probably never will buy anything brand new.
> 
> Every machine I've bought so far has been just because I got a deal on it at the time, but I have to say my favorites so far have been the AC/Simplicity machines in the 70's and 80's.
> So far, nearly every machine I've gotten has been nearly free, or for basically scrap weight, but so far every AC/Simp. machine is a keeper. The older Bolens large frames run a close second.


I sooo. Agree....I bought a Husqvarna mower a 2009... 20 hp motor to mow GRASS...Oh how I thought I got a deal....hmmm....the first stick I hit bent the cheep thin blades...an now...20 hp.... Takes me double the gas to mow my 1/2 acre.....the motor Kohler Courage died after three years, gotta tear it down to the crank case to fix...an hope the new parts last....omg...I want my old mower back now....with blades that can cut trees an a motor that don't suck gas....I thought I was getting a deal buying a new one...oops...


----------



## john walsh

My last garden tractor purchase was serendipitous. I went to see a lawn roller for sale and told the older gent that I had a Cub Cadet model 1200 I would pull it with. He smiled and told me to follow him to the garage to see his Cub. It was a 1772 diesel with a 640 Kubota diesel and a 3 bin bagger attached. He wanted $1000 for it and I didn't haggle a bit. I gave him $50 cash and told him I'd be back with the remainder in a few days. It isn't very pretty due to a battery acid spill that was never neutralized, but it is an amazing workhorse. It had ag tires on the rear and they work pretty good on my hilly yard. This is a very heavy-duty unit and I'm very glad I bought it.


----------



## pastornator

I just bought a Bowens 14XL because it ran and cost $150. Does a guy need another reason? Got a large frame horse to play with.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Cheap or free.


----------



## dyt4000

Simplicity Prestige...price? 1600.00. Compared with how much that would buy at the box store it was no contest. 171 hours on the clock.


----------



## willys55

this thread just popped up to the top when I logged in today....LOL

I was never picky, but my first riding mower was a Jacobson Chief


----------



## pogobill

Nice tractor Doc, and you was a handsome dude in those days!


----------



## willys55

LOL, was a photo I found on goggle search to show what it looked like..


----------

